

Looking for a guru in CSS/HTML/Twitter Bootstrap - rituraj

Need a resource for 25 hrs to translate illustrator files to css/html and twitter bootstrap. Pay well.
======
kevin_rubyhouse
I can take care of these conversions for you. My email is kevin.stubbs at
therubyhouse.com. I can send you our portfolio afterwards.

